# petit problème de désinstallation de "speed download"



## felixbourgeau (7 Janvier 2008)

voila, j'ai un petit problème.

j'avais teleharger speed download, mais c'était simplement une version d'essai (speed download est un "download manager", enfin un truc qui te permet  semblerai-il de telecharger les fichier depuis internet plus rapidement), bref je me suis retrouver a plus de 30 jours dans l'obligation soit de l'acheter soit de le virer. moi comme un imbecile, je l'ai gentillement pris dans les applications et mis a la corbeille.
aujourd'hui je me retrouve boquer puisque des que je veux telecharger un fichier depuis  safari ou firefox, mon ordi cherche ce satané de speed download.. heueruesement gentil safari m'a dit quoi faire, il m'a expliquer gentillement que je n'avais aps utiliser "uninstll" et que du coup, il falait suprimer quelques fichiers:



> The Speed Download application could not be found
> 
> Either launch it manually, or if you have deleted it, remove the following files:
> 
> ...



je ne les trouves pas, enfin, je trouve le premier et ce'st tout....

aider moi siouplé


----------



## elKBron (7 Janvier 2008)

retelecharge speed download et utilise le uninstall.

et si tu es toujours bloqué avec safari, essaie avec FF et si tu es toujours bloqué, fais le en root


----------



## felixbourgeau (7 Janvier 2008)

bah je ne peux plus rien telecharger, ni de ff, ni de safari...
en root ? ca veut dire quoi?


----------



## apenspel (7 Janvier 2008)

Le troisième est en fait dans la Bibliothèque Utilisateur, pas les deux autres, du moins, pas chez moi.
Et Spotlight, il ne donne rien ?


----------



## felixbourgeau (7 Janvier 2008)

nan, spotlight ne donne rien, mais j'ai reussi en virant juste le premier, ca marche maintenant ...

merci pour votre aide..




Et merci à toi de poster tes questions dans le bon forum, celle ci était pour "Internet et réseau" !


----------

